# Bionicon in Nordhessen



## stevie1969 (21. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

in Baunatal besteht neuerdings die Möglichkeit sich die genialen Bikes von Bionicon  anzuschauen und sich von der simplen aber höchst effektiven Technilk zu überzeugen. Dieser kleine orange Schalter macht den großen Unterschied. Habe am Wochenende ein Golden Willow und ein Edison Ltd. dort stehen sehen, Testfahrten sind auch möglich.

  Bin selber seit einem Jahr begeisteter Edison Fahrer und würde es nicht wieder hergeben, wäre genial demnächst weitere Bionicon´s rund um Kassel zutreffen.

 Schaut einfach mal rein ... 
bionicon.com oder pedalwerk.de

 Happy Trails Steffen


----------

